# Lacies glamour shots



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Mommy says now that I'm feeling better she would take me to the mall for Glamour shots...but really she took me in the back yard.

Mommy says "this is what real glamour shot are supposed to look like"

Hugs...lacie


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

And this one..


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

One more...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie -- I'm so glad that you're feeling better. Love your glamour pictures. You look so pretty!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lacie you are such a little cutie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ooo o o !!!! You sure are glamorous!!!!! I love the photos!!!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

We love glamorous Lacie Lou!! She so so pretties!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Fabulous. Glad to see you stole the spotlight and are feeling better!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Lacie, I guess you showed that little Suki who was the best model! A-DORABLE!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Lacie! You are so beautiful!
Look at those poses - she is a natural at modeling!
So glad she is feeling better!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a little model you have there. She's adorable!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, she just oozes glamor.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

All the fluffs on here are glamorous. Your beautiful.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey pretty girl:wub: I'm so glad your feeling better.
I love the third picture:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww great piccies!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We don't need no stinkin' hollywood sets!! When you have true beauty, the backyard will do. :wub::wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Look at her totally rocking' 'Booty Tooch' ~~ she is really pretty Joanne! Where is you little Suki?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Lacie, you are truly glamourous:wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> We don't need no stinkin' hollywood sets!! When you have true beauty, the backyard will do. :wub::wub:



Agreed with Sue. Love the glamor shots.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> We don't need no stinkin' hollywood sets!! When you have true beauty, the backyard will do. :wub::wub:


Lol...love this! So true!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Look at her totally rocking' 'Booty Tooch' ~~ she is really pretty Joanne! Where is you little Suki?


The lil stinker is too busy sticking her tonge out horsing around!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Love these...:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Glamorous Lacie. Such great pics!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Very pretty! :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone...it is nice to see my girl feeling frisky again


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

She poses so pretty!:wub:


----------

